# Okay- We've all had minor injuries...



## photoatdv (May 13, 2008)

So here's a topic we've all touched on in other threads but doesn't seem to have it's own. Does anyone have great advice for how to deal with the minor injuries we all get? How do we keep others from freaking out? Lets share our tricks from experience. By the way I DO advise going to the hospital if you're really hurt. I, however, would have to be VERY seriously hurt before I'd go.

I've found that gaff tape makes a good bandage that will stay on.


----------



## soundlight (May 13, 2008)

Know how to use everything in a first aid kit. You know most of that stuff that doesn't ever seem to be necessary? Well one day it might be, take a first aid course. Being an Eagle Scout, I either have a first aid kit or know where one is when working, and know how to properly treat a variety of small injuries.

Whatever you do, don't try to "be strong" and let the splinter stay in or let the cut stay open. Put a bandaid on it, put a butterfly closure on it if it's that bad, or do whatever you need to do. But if there's blood, there's a problem, fix it. Also know how to treat sprains, especially sprained ankles.

Also, always wash fresh cuts and scrapes out with soap and water, that 2 minutes could keep you from having to skip 2 weeks of work due to an infection.


----------



## avkid (May 13, 2008)

Get one of these:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000LQ4G8A/?tag=controlbooth-20
Put it somewhere relatively easy to find and make sure everyone knows where that is.


----------



## maggyx13 (May 18, 2008)

know where everyone is. you wouldn't want to hit someone on the head with a 300lb pole.
when rigging, know how much you can handle. and my advice is to wear gloves.
be careful in wood rooms. 
wear good shoes


----------



## Marius (May 19, 2008)

Band-aids are cheap, and blood can stain scenery. If it's leaking, wash it and cover it up. And I second that about first aid courses. If you know what injuries require more than just some gauze and gaff tape then it is much easier to remain calm in the faces of injuries. And always remain calm in the face of injuries. Less experienced people will take thier cues from you when problems arise, and if you are calm and appear to know what you are doing then panic will be kept to a minimum. First aid and CPR courses bear repeating, and odds are you can get your company to foot the bill for them. Have a well stocked, and up-to-date first aid kit that is readily available and easy to find/access, and make sure everyone who sets foot in the shop knows where it is. And lastly leave all macho 'I'll just put some gaff on it and deal with it later' crap at the shop door. We often deal with things that don't react well with the interior of the human body, especially if you are in an older theatre and are using lots of stock scenery or recycled lumber. A scratch from a rusty nail or screw can lead to all kinds of trouble down the road if not dealt with immediately.
Here endeth the lesson. Go in peace.


----------



## tenor_singer (May 19, 2008)

I would also suggest a refresher on how to deal with bloody injuries and on blood born pathogens.

In the States there are very specific regulations that must be followed in the event that a bloody accident happens.

I'm not sure if this is nation-wide, but at my job, it is their responsibility to not only train you on the hazzards of blood born pathogens, but also supply you with the materials to safely clean them up.

Hepititis B and C is becoming a major concern... and you can catch it from blood contact (we had a staff expose herself unknowingly when she grabbed a 6 year old with a bleeding nose). Not to mention HIV.


----------



## bobgaggle (May 19, 2008)

the way I see it, the whole theatre is your first aid kit.

examples:

1. you get a nose bleed...use the grand drape to stop it. (A+ for you if its a red curtain)

2. oh no! your friend just punctured his hand on a nail. Thank god for welding torches, just cauterize the wound.

3. you sprain your ankle, grab the welding torch from your friend, heat and bend some iron into and 'L', then screw it at both ends into your tibia and tarpals for complete immobility.

4. Long laceration? thank god for your costume shop's industrial sewing machine!!

5. Burned yourself on a leko? just head on over to your dry ice fogger for a cool down.

6. HEART ATTACK!?!?!? Do you know how hard it is to find realistic dummies? Shove in some formaldehyde for a long lasting prop!!!


----------



## Marius (May 20, 2008)

bobgaggle said:


> the way I see it, the whole theatre is your first aid kit.
> 
> examples:
> 
> ...


----------



## icewolf08 (May 20, 2008)

While we all appreciate the jokes, first aid and safety is a very important thing. Basic fisrt aid only requires common sense. However, at least one person in the shop or facility should be trained. We are lucky to have a trained EMT on staff, and I have first aid and CPR training. It is totally worthwhile to take a course and learn how to properly treat injuries. You never know, you may help save yourself or a friend.


----------



## bobgaggle (May 20, 2008)

party foul


----------



## rosabelle334 (May 25, 2008)

Gaffing tape fixes everything! Thats the inside joke in our set crew. Splinter? Put gaffing tape on it. Cut? Put gaffing tape on it. Headache? Put gaffing tape on it. One time this kid josh had teh back of a hammer scratch down the side of his body. He took a huge piece of gaffing tape, and covered it up, then finished screwing down the door frame. Probably not the best idea, but thats what we do.


But, no, seriously, we do take care of things when they're serious. Thankfully nothing worse has happened then someone hitting their thumb with a hammer. But, one time, during a show (42nd Street), we had a perment platform built in the back, and a raised platform on wheels for the hotel. we were moving the hotel forward to place it for teh next scene, and one of our crew members was trying to get onto it, so he jumped from the platform, his foot caught the front of the hotel, he slipped, fell backward, and hit the back of his head on the platform.

We were freaking out, because it was IN THE MIDDLE OF A SHOW. But, he turned out to be ok, and walked off.

Once we set the piece, we had him lie down, but the main part was not freaking out.


----------



## mbenonis (May 25, 2008)

One rule I haven't seen mentioned is that if something from the first aid kit is used, it needs to be reported to the stage manager immediately - even if it is just a band-aid. In my theatre, the PSM reports it to the technical director in the rehearsal report, who then ensures that the kit is still adequately stocked. In addition to ensuring that there will be bandages left, this also creates a record of the injury.

And remember, safety ALWAYS comes first - even at the expense of the show (though if you did your job right to start with, you'll never have to trade one for the other!).


----------



## Charc (May 25, 2008)

mbenonis said:


> One rule I haven't seen mentioned is that if something from the first aid kit is used, it needs to be reported to the stage manager immediately - even if it is just a band-aid. In my theatre, the PSM reports it to the technical director in the rehearsal report, who then ensures that the kit is still adequately stocked. In addition to ensuring that there will be bandages left, this also creates a record of the injury.
> 
> And remember, safety ALWAYS comes first - even at the expense of the show (though if you did your job right to start with, you'll never have to trade one for the other!).



I used one of the last bandaids in the TD's first aid kit... we do have knuckle and fingertip bandaids left though!


----------



## Wolf (Sep 17, 2008)

If you are certified in first aid (CPR is the main one that comes to mind) is that something that would be a good thing to put on your resume?


----------



## Van (Sep 17, 2008)

Wolf said:


> If you are certified in first aid (CPR is the main one that comes to mind) is that something that would be a good thing to put on your resume?


 Yes as long as you maintain a current certification. If your shop, or If a shop you are working in, has a Safety Officer it is also a very good thing to let them know you are certified. Who knows it may lead to a faster promotion in some places. Most states or OSHA if you're a big enough organization require " a Member of management" who supervising work to be Certified in CPR and Basic First Aid.


----------



## Van (Sep 17, 2008)

Charc said:


> Pssht. Safety committees only exist for the insurance discount. The PPE comes out once a year.


 No sometimes they exist to keep young'uns from cutting off their delicate little digits.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Sep 17, 2008)

tenor_singer said:


> I would also suggest a refresher on how to deal with bloody injuries and on blood born pathogens.
> 
> Hepititis B and C is becoming a major concern... and you can catch it from blood contact (we had a staff expose herself unknowingly when she grabbed a 6 year old with a bleeding nose). Not to mention HIV.



I second this! Hep B can be contracted from DRIED bodily fluids as well. For obvious reasons, you may not always be able to administer first-aid immediately; but if you aren't risking your own or others safety by walking away, you should take care of it immediately. 

The best thing you can do is use PPE as often as possible. This includes long pants instead of shorts, gloves when handling wood/wire rope, as well as task related PPE. If you are under such a time crunch to get things done, you are more prone to small injuries, so take the precautions.

On the first-aid kit side of things, have someone responsible for going through it once a month, even bandages have an expiration date.


----------



## cdub260 (Sep 18, 2008)

Even if it seems like a minor injury, fill out an accident report. Most companies have a standard form for this. The report is simply a small bit of CYA. If the injury is more serious than you first thought, having this report filled out and filed with your employer will help to expedite the workman's comp process.


----------



## philhaney (Sep 18, 2008)

Charc said:


> Pssht. Safety committees only exist for the insurance discount. The PPE comes out once a year.




Van said:


> No sometimes they exist to keep young'uns from cutting off their delicate little digits.



And electrocuting themselves, and impailing themselves, and falling from high places, and .....


The PPE should come out a minimum of once a year... _for inspection_. It should come out for use more often than that.


----------



## EHubbard92 (Nov 18, 2008)

We don't usually have any bad injuries, but if it were necessary I'm certified in CPR and since I'm an athletic trainer for the softball team I'm also good with taping up sprains and all that jazz. Other than that we rely on bandaids or gauze and tape.


----------



## marshmolly123 (Mar 10, 2009)

For small injuries I usually carry some Band-Aids around. I'm pretty klutzy (I know, a klutzy technician... Weird combination.) I've discovered that a Band-Aid covered with some gaff is nifty to keep em on -- otherwise they fall off during aims and the like. They get kind of sweaty though.

As for anything bigger that can't be iced or patched, hospital's a good way to go.


----------



## Dionysus (Mar 12, 2009)

If you have a cute SM, report the injury immediately and she can help you. It's always reassuring to have a cute nurse.

That aside it is important to let people know. DISINFECT, that is important and a lot of people forget it. And COVER IT UP, also very important. I don't want your blood all over the place...


----------



## EHubbard92 (May 30, 2009)

I think I kind of cursed myself when I posted earlier about having relatively few injuries. Lately we've all gotten hurt a lot. Worst was ripping my finger open on a staple sticking out of a board. Stitches ftw! And Transformers band-aids.


----------



## 030366 (May 30, 2009)

I use Nu-Skin like it's going out of style. Little cuts on fingertips can really cramp my style, and that stuff disinfects and covers the cut completely. It's like not having the cut at all--I can go about my work freely without being subjected to small stabs of pain every time I touch something.


----------



## teqniqal (Jun 1, 2009)

Visit the Center For Disease Control NIOSH website at: NIOSH: The National Institute for Occupational Safety and Health | CDC
Lots of GREAT information there.


----------



## Cashwalker (Jun 2, 2009)

On the Sunday of Memorial Weekend, I sprained my left ankle hopping off a 18" platform. About 30 minutes later I was removing staples with a flathead screwdriver, which slipped, and put a small gash in the web of my left hand at the base of the thumb. The sprain I could work with... the kicker was we had plans for the Bronx Zoo the next day - lots of walking. The gash while not serious, made my left hand practically useless, and it's very difficult to put a bandage on that part... I wish I had thought of using duct tape (we don't have gaff). It wasn't until last Wednesday that I felt it had healed enough to use liquid bandage, which works wonders.

But it sure seems like something was telling me not to be working on the set over Memorial Weekend!


----------



## Aquarius (Jun 4, 2009)

About 6 months ago I burned my fingerprint off of my right thumb, index finger, and middle finger.

Went to grab a gobo out of a 1000w ellipsoidal that had been on for over and hour and turned off 15 secs ago, without being told that it had been on for over an hour. I was still new.

That was painful.


----------



## willbb123 (Jun 4, 2009)

Aquarius said:


> About 6 months ago I burned my fingerprint off of my right thumb, index finger, and middle finger.
> 
> Went to grab a gobo out of a 1000w ellipsoidal that had been on for over and hour and turned off 15 secs ago, without being told that it had been on for over an hour. I was still new.
> 
> That was painful.



Thats a mistake you'll only make once. Luckily for me I saw someone else do it. 

So we had a concert a while ago, and the headliner showed up an hour late (after they were scheduled to be on). Well I was shooting our logo onto the curtain, from the balcony rail. Well about 45 min into the intermission/change over, I see the gobo fly out. I stand up and see a guy (had been drinking) holding the gobo in his hand. The house manager walks over there and takes it from him. She could barely hold it, by the plastic ring on the holder. She hands it to me, I can barely hold it. I have to then find something to put it on that it wont burn/melt. The guy was holding the gobo itself! I really hope that he woke up the next morning and had our logo burnt into his hand.


----------



## chris325 (Jun 5, 2009)

The theatre is possibly the worst possible place to get drunk in (especially if you're a technician.)


----------



## Grommet (Jun 8, 2009)

i need/want to take a first aid course. Maybe go to be a paramedic. I would be good at. People said i would make a good doctor. I'll go ahead and meet them halfway. 

I have been getting CPR training every year recently. and the medical folks have refined the CPR procedures again. And are looking to changing the procedures again depending on new studies. 

Go get trained frequently. I was surprised that i forgot a few little things over the year. But those little things are life and death.


----------



## Chris15 (Jun 9, 2009)

Here in Southplanet, a first aid certification remains valid for 3 years. So each time I have done it, it's been with a different set of CPR protocols...

Now OH&S regs here require a first aid kit in any workplace, the more people the more stuff (mostly in terms of quantity and perhaps one or two things not needed in small ones) needed.

By law, a workplace with 25 or more employees must have trained first aid personnel.

For a workplace with more than 200 employees or a construction site with >100 bods, a first aid room is required and is to be overseen by a person with an occupational first aid certificate, an ambulance officer (level 3 or above), a registered nurse or a medical practitioner.

This all from the _Occupational Health and Safety Regulations_ 2001 (New South Wales), clause 20.

Essentially the rule is that if you need first aid, you seek it from a first aider in the spirit of CYA since they in theory know what they are doing... They are also subject to a significant degree of legal protection so long as the injured party consents, was unconscious or fading in and out of consciousness...

Many awards also make provision for a fiscal first aid allowance for first aiders performing that function for their employer.


----------

